# bank holiday



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

so anyone doing anything special this bank holiday?


----------



## Wendy1466867972 (Aug 14, 2009)

unfortunately, in Bonnie Scotland. it doesnt happen everywhere.. so kidat at school, so Im working.. (honest!!!)just as well, I am totally out of Protien, so need to get some!!! Hope they are open..X

What are you up to..?


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

my mam has had what seems liek about half of dewsbury (where im from) camping out in her garden this weekend (scary stuff)!!

today im doing as little as possible!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

We're shut at Extreme which is not fair, they (the staff) all want the bank holiday off and they want paid for the privelidge too, I keep telling them we're not an effing bank!


----------



## Wendy1466867972 (Aug 14, 2009)

AGHAGHGAH no not fair.. im in need of supplies!!!!!...


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

And we're in need of a few days off! We're open tomorrow and I'll stay after 5 if you need me to.


----------



## Wendy1466867972 (Aug 14, 2009)

cheers Il come in before then no worries.


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

in my case i got up tested my sugar levels had some carbs an a protein drink was well tired so spent day in bed asleep i'm quite perky now for my night shift lol

as i don't get bank hols , well3 of them i think , we get a week off to make up for it


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

my treat was a stupid leg session...


----------



## Wendy1466867972 (Aug 14, 2009)

hey no thing stupid about a leg session buddy!! you'l reap the rewards


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

LeeB said:


> my mam has had what seems liek about half of dewsbury (where im from) camping out in her garden this weekend (scary stuff)!!
> 
> today im doing as little as possible!


i agree with Dewsbury been scary!!!!!!!

xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

Wendy said:


> unfortunately, in Bonnie Scotland. it doesnt happen everywhere.. so kidat at school, so Im working.. (honest!!!)just as well, I am totally out of Protien, so need to get some!!! Hope they are open..X
> 
> What are you up to..?


No day off for us sadly, we cash in on most of the other gyms been shut on bank holidays, people complain enough when we shut at crimbo

xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

Extreme said:


> We're shut at Extreme which is not fair, they (the staff) all want the bank holiday off and they want paid for the privelidge too, I keep telling them we're not an effing bank!


wouldnt you rather been known as a nice boss for giving days off

xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

Pikey said:


> my treat was a stupid leg session...


its dedicated peps like you who meen im not sat in the gym alone of a bank holiday

xx


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Wendy said:


> AGHAGHGAH no not fair.. im in need of supplies!!!!!...


 Ialso need some more protein from extreme and im going to try there creatine 

I was going to the gym on bank holiday before I realised it was bank holdai, lol. In the end I ended up doing nothing


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

lol thanks - dedicated one word for it...


----------

